# NYC with a small dog



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Hi,
as I already said in my other post, I'm seriously considering moving to NYC from Germany. One thing that bothers me a little though is my dog, I have a rather small miniature pinscher. I would of course love to take him with me, but I'm a little afraid if such a big city is really something for him. I live in Cologne, which has 1 million inhabitants after all, so he is used to lots of people, traffic etc. but still NYC would be much more stressful for him I guess. So would you say NYC is a good place for dogs? Are there many places to take him for a walk (also off-leash)? What about taking him to shops, restaurants, bars etc.? Where could he stay when I'm to work the whole day (I guess there are lots of "dog day care facilities?). Are dog-friendly apartments common or rather rare? 

Has anybody gone trough the same or can give me any advice?

Kind regards,
Tom


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Until you have a visa and propper compensation secured - Fluffy can be taken care of in NY for the right kind of money.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

twostep said:


> Until you have a visa and propper compensation secured - Fluffy can be taken care of in NY for the right kind of money.


Yeah I'm currently looking at some prices at Happy Paws etc. A little more expensive than in Germany, but still affordable. How's about NYC for dogs in general? Are dogs allowed in parks (off-leash?), can you take a dog in shops, restaurants etc.? In Germany this is pretty relaxed, you can take dogs to most restaurants and to most shops, except shops selling food.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

No access for non-service dogs to restaurants, stores, malls throughout the US. Some hotels offer doggie friendly rooms and service. Parks in general have enforced leash laws. You can google details.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

twostep said:


> No access for non-service dogs to restaurants, stores, malls throughout the US. Some hotels offer doggie friendly rooms and service. Parks in general have enforced leash laws. You can google details.


Ouch! This is a serious drawback, I'm used to take my dog basically everywhere here. Well but I guess we could both live with it somehow. Thanks though!


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

I lived in NYC for a long time, I can tell you--there are many outside restaurant cafes where people keep their dogs near the table. Most of the parks have fenced in dog runs for off-lead and doggie socializing. In NYC there are very few malls (thank god!). People in NY love their dogs, but dislike irresponsible owners. Apartments are available that permit dogs--check closely because contracts can get very detailed as to how large your dog is allowed to be. You would be foolish to take your dog off lead thru the NYC streets and people do get ticketed. Once you have a car, go to some deserted part of the jersey shore and run your pooch.


----------



## expatconnector (May 3, 2009)

I am a Native New Yorker, and LOVE dogs, so I can tell you there are a lot of them here! Agree with the comments you've gotten. Many apartment buildings do not allow dogs, some allow only those that are 15 - 20 pounds, some are completely open to pets, but want you to pay an additional fee for having them, so I imagine it adds up.

I've seen several dog parks - fenced off areas in various parks round the city, where you can take your dog off leash, and let him play with other dogs. Usually, there is one area for large dogs, and a separate one for smaller, so you don't have the two sizes mixed together and risking a fight.

If your dog fits in a tote bag, I've seen many people carrying theirs around in small bags. Note - it's apparently illegal to have your dog out in the open in the subway! You have to carry your dog in a closed bag, or some sort of cage. (I saw one poor woman carrying her bulldog in a tall shopping cart simply to get by this rule.)

Can't say I've seen a lot of dogs in restaurants. You might get away with a small one, on leash, at an outdoor cafe, otherwise they are usually tethered to a parking meter on the street. Same goes for supermarkets, have to leave them outside.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

expatconnector said:


> I am a Native New Yorker, and LOVE dogs


Hi, thanks for your answer. So looking at your post it seems it's not much of a problem to find a place where my dog can run around, even off-leash and meet other dogs, but I'm seriously a little concerned of how to manage every day life if I can't take my dog with me. I'm used to have him with me basically everywhere here in Germany, also at shops, restaurants and the like. Taking him to the subway is also no problem at all. Well he is really small (just 9 lbs) but you also see really big dogs on the subway and it's no problem at all. Well I guess I would just have to train him to NOT bark when alone at home, this is what he does now, and this is the reason why I always take him with me ;-)

Can you recommend a good dog day care? I've found "Happy Paws" and "Petaholics" so far, both look pretty decent, but are indoor only (which I guess is the only option available in NYC...)

Thanks again!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We are "critter folks" as well:>) You are researching this a bit prematurely. Who knows which pet sitting service will survive and be in business in four years? They come and go.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

twostep said:


> We are "critter folks" as well:>) You are researching this a bit prematurely. Who knows which pet sitting service will survive and be in business in four years? They come and go.


I forgot to mention, I will work in NYC pretty soon. I'll be in a branch office of my company for one year on a L1 visa, and I'm thinking about bringing my dog. I'm participating in the Green Card lottery, but I also have the option to buy a Green Card on the L1 visa after one year I think. So I might be in NYC earlier than expected. I know these places come and go, but I'm just asking these questions to have a general idea about how things are going. There are many small differences between Germany and the US and I hope to eliminate any possible showstopping surprises


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Chuckle:>)

There is no such option as buying a GC via L1.
When you are done dealing with the small differences Germany/US start on the big ones.
Partial information triggers partial answers. Nevertheless - good luck!


----------



## expatconnector (May 3, 2009)

el3ktro said:


> Hi, thanks for your answer. So looking at your post it seems it's not much of a problem to find a place where my dog can run around, even off-leash and meet other dogs, but I'm seriously a little concerned of how to manage every day life if I can't take my dog with me. I'm used to have him with me basically everywhere here in Germany, also at shops, restaurants and the like. Taking him to the subway is also no problem at all. Well he is really small (just 9 lbs) but you also see really big dogs on the subway and it's no problem at all. Well I guess I would just have to train him to NOT bark when alone at home, this is what he does now, and this is the reason why I always take him with me ;-)
> 
> Can you recommend a good dog day care? I've found "Happy Paws" and "Petaholics" so far, both look pretty decent, but are indoor only (which I guess is the only option available in NYC...)
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi,

You're very welcome. Culturally speaking, and I mean this as observation only, dogs in many European countries are very much like children, whereas in the US, a bit less so. What I mean is, I understand your concern because when I'm in Europe I see people's dogs EVERYWHERE. I actually wrote on my blog about how dogs in Europe not only go everywhere with their owners, they are also much better behaved than dogs in the US!

I don't think you'll be able to take your dog everywhere with you. In fact, most restaurants and stores simply will forbid it. That being said, I think, if you plan to live in New York City, there may be more of a "dog community" downtown, in the East or West Village areas. Midtown, and Uptown, I see most dogs tied to a street meter while their owners eat, or shop. But, again, if your dog is 9 pounds, and not too large or heavy to carry in some kind of small bag, I do see this all the time, and I think even supermarkets will allow you to bring a dog inside this manner.

If you're working here, though, I am almost certain you will not be allowed to bring your dog to work. (All the more power to your employer if you can!) I think there'd be too much liability (another US custom - we make many rules around plausible or former lawsuits) if, say, someone was allergic to dogs, or maybe he barked and people couldn't get their work done, etc etc

Doggy Day Care usually is indoors. Seems the options are to hire a dog walker - you give them keys to your apartment, and they pick up your dog and walk him or her with a whole bunch of others. So, at least the dog isn't stuck indoors all day. Or, option 2, doggy day care indoors - they are all over the city, so if I were you, I'd check them out after you move here and find out which ones are nearest to your home, and see if you can ask other dog owners what they think of each place.

I've come across a great company called Pet Relocation. I can't post URLs here, I think, so if you just Google them, you'll find their website, and they can probably help you with some of your questions. I know them from Twitter, and they've posted a couple of my blogs, so you may feel free to tell them I referred you. 

Heather


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

New York State Department of Agriculture and Markets

urbanhound's guide to nyc dog laws


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

twostep said:


> Chuckle:>)
> 
> There is no such option as buying a GC via L1.


Then how come that two of my colleagues who have been in our Boston branch office on a L1 visa actually did this? They both have a green card now without taking the lottery.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Taking dogs or any other live animal in a food establishment- grocery store, restaurant etc- in NYC is prohibited by NYC Department of Health. If you take your dog- no matter how small to a restaurant, even in their outside sitting area and a health inspector walks in and sees it the owner faces steep fines, court and closure.

I think it's disrespectful to the owner to put them at such risk, no matter how small or cute your pet is.

About the leash law. I would say that is not only for liability but also good for smaller dogs. My friend's dog was almost eaten by a pitbull only a few days ago.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Taking dogs or any other live animal in a food establishment- grocery store, restaurant etc- in NYC is prohibited by NYC Department of Health. If you take your dog- no matter how small to a restaurant, even in their outside sitting area and a health inspector walks in and sees it the owner faces steep fines, court and closure.
> 
> I think it's disrespectful to the owner to put them at such risk, no matter how small or cute your pet is.
> 
> About the leash law. I would say that is not only for liability but also good for smaller dogs. My friend's dog was almost eaten by a pitbull only a few days ago.


Here in Germany animals are not allowed in grocery stores or any places that sell food, like bakeries etc., but most restaurants (like 80%) allow a dog unless no other customer feel disturbed and as long as the dog behaves. Actually, in many restaurants they would even offer you free water and a little snack for your dog. But I totally understand & agree that animals should not be allowed in any places where food is selled.

About the leash: I do let my dog walk off-leash in smaller streets and residental areas, but would of course not do this in any busy area. Technically, you have to have your dog on a leash by law, though police usually doesn't complain when you have your dog off-leash (except for dangerous breeds like pitbulls etc., they even have to wear a muzzle (is that the right word?).

Well I'll see how it works out. I totally understand the laws and I don't want to complain, it's just different from here and we'll have to adjust


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

el3ktro said:


> Then how come that two of my colleagues who have been in our Boston branch office on a L1 visa actually did this? They both have a green card now without taking the lottery.



You said "bought". It might be interesting to get some details. Guessing - the employer sponsored their cards.


----------

